# Gilde Sucht Member



## Y0sh1. (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

die Gilde "Unheilige Legion" sucht noch weitere Anhänger auf dem Server Terrordar. Die Gilde exestiert noch nicht allzulange aber wir haben schon einige Mitglieder.

*Mitgliederanzahl* 50+
*Standardmäßige Onlinequote* 10+
*Levelbereich*10-30

Natürlich würden wir uns auch über Members über Level 30 freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Interesse schreibt Chrisma oder Rágè oder Zòul an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die inviten euch dann in die Gilde.

MfG,
Y0sh1


----------



## Domination (18. Juli 2007)

wie alt seitn ihr so? habt ihr nen ts server?


----------



## Zeroblues (18. Juli 2007)

Na denn mal viel Erfolg bei der Suche und auf nette Kloppereien!
IG bin ich Euch schon begegnet.  ;-)


----------

